# User Forum?



## Convert (May 17, 2005)

Hey, I just made an incredibly useful Automator script, and then I had the idea; why not make a forum where we can all submit our home-made applications/scripts, and other materials?


----------



## cfleck (May 17, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## Convert (May 17, 2005)

Thanks. 

It'd be a cool implementation, extremely helpful, plus it could help for learning, say, if possible, explain how you made the script, for example, so others can learn.

I have no idea what the average file size of a script/automator workflow is, but maybe there could be an attachment limit increase on that forum only, and only finished products could be uploaded. Maybe this could be made into a download centre... but I'm getting too far of myself here. 

I hope you like my sig cfleck


----------



## polltullach (May 18, 2005)

So tell us about what it does!


----------



## cfleck (May 19, 2005)

That's good stuff!  I just noticed!


----------



## Browni (May 19, 2005)

Id like to put my services forward to host/ design a site dedicated to this idea ( possibly with the Macosx.com Badge?)


----------



## Convert (May 19, 2005)

polltullach said:
			
		

> So tell us about what it does!



Well, it's useful to me.


I run a site, nothing like macosx.com, just a basic friends and family site, with some movies we made (british humour movies, you won't get the humour   ), and I've got so many pictures, and everyday, I keep adding more, and more, and more, but I never have enough time to sort them out into movies and pictures.

Now, this script, it basically searches for any folder called DCIM on the desktop, (DCIM is the folder I drag from the camera), then it removes the subfolder to a folder in my Pictures folder called 'Unindexed'. From there, it moves the pictures to an Images Folder, highlights them red, and moves the movies to a Media folder, and highlights them blue. It deletes any thumb files, and removes both the sub folder and DCIM folder. 

Basically, it does it all for me, and all I have to do is put the pictures in the Images folder into folders of 50 items each (for picture galleries).

May not sound so useful to you, but it is to me.

Only thing is, I can't get the plug in to work


----------

